# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Ubuntu Development Version > [ubuntu] How to upgrade ubuntu 14.10 to ubuntu 15.04?

## NunoLava1998

Hello, i came back to ubuntu and upgraded to ubuntu 14.10 which taked hours. How i upgrade to ubuntu 15.04 now? Do i have to put that upgrading command in terminal (i think its do-release-upgrade), When i search, i only get results of problems about upgrading from 14.10 or 14.04 to 15.04, do i need to do "do-release-upgrade" command in terminal??

----------


## NunoLava1998

Added the option to upgrade to development versions, but do-release-upgrade still says there are no ubuntu versions to download.

----------


## Frogs Hair

Moved to *Ubuntu Development Version*

----------


## oldos2er

Try 

```
sudo apt-get update

sudo apt-get dist-upgrade

do-release-upgrade -d
```

----------


## NunoLava1998

> Try 
> 
> ```
> sudo apt-get update
> 
> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
> 
> do-release-upgrade -d
> ```


Tried and its upgrading. Thanks!

EDIT: I rebooted and nothing happened... I still saw the 14.10 thing at the left bottom corner of the background... I just runned lm-sensors and it got updated.. fan2 is strangely the only fan that is working. The rest of the fans are at 0RPM.

----------


## zika

Did You enable a proper choice for distribution upgrade?

----------


## NunoLava1998

> Did You enable a proper choice for distribution upgrade?


Where i can enable that?

----------


## grahammechanical

Run



```
lsb_release -a
```

it should say




> No LSB modules are available.
> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
> Description:	Ubuntu Vivid Vervet (development branch)
> Release:	15.04
> Codename:	vivid


You may need to run again



```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade
sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
```

Regards.

----------


## NunoLava1998

> Run
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> lsb_release -a
> ```
> 
> it should say
> ...


The only thing that installed or updated something was the first command (sudo apt-get update).
And the lsb_release -a did not say things of vivid, it did say about utopic. Restarting now.
EDIT: im still in ubuntu 14.10, I guess, i think i need to download the iso of 15.04

----------


## zika

Show us contents of /var/log/dist-upgrade/ ​...

----------


## NunoLava1998

Things marked with "dir" are folders/directories, dist-upgrade is a folder and i can only show the file/directory names.
20150208-1559 (dir)
apt.log
apt-clone_system_state.tar.gz
lspci.txt
main.log

Inside 20150208-1559 directory there is:
apt.log
apt-term.log
history.log
main.log
xorg_fixup.log

What is the file you need information?
I think the cause is that i saw some errors when upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10.

----------


## zika

> What is the file you need information?


I do not need any...  :Wink:  Just trying to gain some insight so I might be able to see what went wrong, even though I gave my guess above...


> Show us *contents* of /var/log/dist-upgrade/ ​...


You pick those from (I'd say freshest but that might not be enough since it looks like dist-upgrade was performed twice) sub-folder that are pertinent to Your question...
This might help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingUpdateManager
Update₁: You might want use a method that I've tried so many times and described in previous U+1 cycle(s) and also in this (as far as I do remeber) that is self-contained and it worked for me on numerous occasiona. I do not promote it... I do call it „Debian way of upgrade“...

----------


## NunoLava1998

Just installing 15.04 iso. firefox says 8 minutes left.

----------

